# Don't read if easily queasy...LGD worm question w/pics.



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2013)

Charlie was wormed before we got him, then again at the vet's office and then once more yesterday at the vet's office.  I went out to do chores and upon poo pick up duty, I saw this.  I am guessing this is good since if he is passing them, they are dead, but I do not know what this means really.  Should I be using a stronger dewormer?   Up his vet and member recommended bi-weekly puppy worming schedule for once a week?  Should I burn this stuff or be worried about the goats getting these (not sure if this type of worm is host specific).  Any advice please?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 5, 2013)

When our baby Maizey showed up at our front door several years ago in a cold rain storm, we wormed her right away (and got every size flea off her tiny starving body) and when she pooped it looked like the worms in your photo...saw it as a good thing since it meant they were out of her.  Watched her poop for several more days and no more worms, so hope it goes that way for you too.

Now the funny thing thing in your photo is....poop and worms are displayed on a paper PLATE!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 5, 2013)

oh...and I just noticed the plastic spoon


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 5, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> When our baby Maizey showed up at our front door several years ago in a cold rain storm, we wormed her right away (and got every size flea off her tiny starving body) and when she pooped it looked like the worms in your photo...saw it as a good thing since it meant they were out of her.  Watched her poop for several more days and no more worms, so hope it goes that way for you too.
> 
> *Now the funny thing thing in your photo is....poop and worms are displayed on a paper PLATE!!!! *


with a spoon!  

ETA: Bon beat me to it!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, I just grabbed what I could to see if I was really seeing worms.   Just adds to the grossness doesn't it...I think I will be skipping eating dinner tonight.   

So good thing then.   I think they are roundworms as far as I can tell and I am kind of freaked out after looking up stuff in the web, where they warn about children and even adults getting these from handling the poo, even though I wore gloves.  I believe we will have us a little winter bonfire tomorrow and change out his bedding.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 5, 2013)

That is totally disgusting, I thought it was a plate of rigatoni!       Oh I am ROFL.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 5, 2013)

huh...I will rethink spagetti now for supper me thinks 

I'm always checking all critter poo for worms regularly here, so not really grossed out...but the plate and spoon cracked me up


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 5, 2013)

They look pretty long so I would say tapeworms. What has been used so far?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2013)

Tapeworms are segmented. Not tapes, tape looks like flat grains of rice.  More than likely  rounds or hooks.

Worm him weekly. He has a heavy load. Some pups do. They should be wormed at 5 wks, 6 wks, 7wks, 8 wks, then every 10 days. I do mine every week til 16 weeks.

What de-wormer are you using?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2013)

I am not 100% on the chemicals, but I know that at the least that the wormer the vet gave contained pyrantel pamoate because I recognized that when I saw the bottle.  The one I picked up is pyrantel pamoate/praziquantel tablets, for treating  two kinds of tapeworm, 2 two kinds of roundworm, and three kinds of hookwork (brand name Sentry HC WormXPlus).


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2013)

This is good. He will continue to shed. Keep up the good work mom! 
If you have your microscope I can give you the solution mix and you can run a fecal so you can see what the eggs look like! He probably will still have another cycle or so. The de wormer is doing it's job.

It is good they are coming out. He will really gain the weight now...expect 5 lbs a week once his worms are under control. At 4 months he will probably be 60 lbs!

BTW- I am glad you put this up...many new pup owners just don't think they need to worm again after they get them from the breeder. I think this will be very helpful. I do want people to know they normally will not see this.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 5, 2013)

Ya'll cracked me up!    Those are round worms, hookworms are tiny and difficult to see.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2013)

There is more than one species of hookworm some longer than an inch, I do concur...they appear to be rounds due to the size of the spoon.
There are smaller worms also, not real common but it isn't completely unusual to have more than one type of worm.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you all.  And yes please on the solution SBC.  I would love to check these out as a learning experience.  So much to learn about LGD ownership.  I need a "LGD for Dummies" book and the first page needs to be ala Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy"...DON"T PANIC!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 5, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> There is more than one species of hookworm some longer than an inch, I do concur...they appear to be rounds due to the size of the spoon.
> There are smaller worms also, not real common but it isn't completely unusual to have more than one type of worm.


x2

I use goat safeguard, 1cc per 10# for 3 days in a row on our dogs for 'regular' worms, and give them ivomec 1x a mo. for heartworm prevention, 1cc per 100#.  
*caveat*  you MUST be sure your breed of dog is able to take ivo before you use it on them, the general rule is any herding breeds (collies, aussies, BC's, etc.) cannot have ivo, it can kill them.  Also, if the dog is over 6 mos. old and hasn't been tested, it can kill them if you treat them and they already have heart worm.
I've cleared this w/ my vet, he doesn't necessarily "like" it, but knows and accepts that I do it at home.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2013)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also REMEMBER...anything off label use must be done so under the supervision of your veterinarian. You would be violating FEDERAL LAW to give the ivomec for HW preventative without being under the vets supervision. Roll is 100% right about the breeds and also your dog must test negative before giving  a preventative as it can cause the heartworms to dislodge too quickly and kill your dog. Nothing to play around with! My vet has a slightly different schedule than Rolls. 

Also giving comfortis or applying frontline or a topical should not be done at the same time as HW preventative. Make sure you talk to your vet about this. It can lead to a toxicity issue.


Pearce- I will post the fecal solution on another thread.   With instructions!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2013)

That is so interesting that you said that because it raises another opinion question for me.  When I was a kid, for some reason I remember hearing someone (cannot recall for the life of me who it was), that we were to give our terrier heartguard one week and then frontline the next, but not at the same time.  But then they have come out with these all in one tabs--Revolution for example--and it seems like a lot of medication at once.  Thoughts or experiences with these new meds?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2013)

For years none of my GSD could have the heartworm meds...they reacted  terribly and I never had a flea or tick problem. I always treated the perimeter of the house and in house and groomed my dogs all the time. The whole mix of these drugs makes me very uneasy. This pasrt year was the first time I have ever had fleas on the dogs. The ticks are the worst here...our county has actually been studied because of it. We have had to treat the dogs since we moved here. Frontline does not work here and the advantix is so so. Comfortis was used for three months. I have never had to use all this junk, but we are deep country. Heavy woods etc.

I'm no help here...sorry.

Good question.. I will be waiting for some answers with you. 

** Where should I post the float mix? I couldn't figure out what it should go under.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 6, 2013)

Those are round worms. If they are dead the dewormer worked.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 6, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> For years none of my GSD could have the heartworm meds...they reacted  terribly and I never had a flea or tick problem. I always treated the perimeter of the house and in house and groomed my dogs all the time. The whole mix of these drugs makes me very uneasy. This pasrt year was the first time I have ever had fleas on the dogs. The ticks are the worst here...our county has actually been studied because of it. We have had to treat the dogs since we moved here. Frontline does not work here and the advantix is so so. Comfortis was used for three months. I have never had to use all this junk, but we are deep country. Heavy woods etc.
> 
> I'm no help here...sorry.
> 
> ...


Maybe under the General Herds section in either Equipment and Supplies, or maybe even Predators and Pests.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 6, 2013)

Equipment and Supplies is what I was thinking.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 6, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2!!! LOL I thought it was spaghetti!!!!   
*


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 7, 2013)

From your picture I would say round worms but it could also have hook worms.  There are a number of medications (dewormers) that can be used to treat roundworms and hookworms.  Your vet can help you pick the one right for your puppy. Medications will only affect adults worms.  Hence, you will need to treat any residual larvae as they mature (i.e. at 2 week intervals).  The number of treatments necessary will depend on the age of the puppy and the situation, and will be recommended by your vet.    

Your puppy can also get reinfected from the environment, so if possible, try to clean up after it if you can.   High worm loads can stunt a puppy's growth & pups can even die from them, if they are left untreated or improperly treated.  There are several good broad spectrum dewormers that will treat different worm species.   Sounds like you picked up a good one.      Good luck with your puppy.  Look forward to pictures of a cute puppy.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 7, 2013)

THAT'S WHY I WORMED THEM BEFORE THEY LEFT, I SEEN IT ON THE SMALL PUP SO EVERY-ONE GOT A DOSE, I HAVE 3 LEFT AND THEY GOT ANOTHER ROUND OF WORMER, I'M LIKE ROLL, I WILL USE MY DEWORMERS FOR GOATS ON MY DOGS, BUT ONLY IVERMIC, BUT THEY HAVE BEEN ACCUSTOM TO IT, I DO NOT USE IT ON MY PUPS, THAT IS NORMAL FOR ANY PUPS, YOU USUALLY NEED TO WORM ANY DOG WHEN YOU GET ONE SO YOUR CHILDREN OR ANY OTHER ANIMALS DO NOT GET IT, ESPICALLY IN PUPPY'S, BY SEEING THAT THEY ARE DEAD WORMS SO THAT IS GOOD, HE WILL BE GAINING QUITE A BIT NOW. I HAVE SEEN ONE OF MY 6MONTH OLD PUPS YESTURDAY AND HE IS UP TO 100 LBS STILL A PUPPY. SORRY THEY STILL HAD WORMS WHEN HE WENT HOME, IT'S JUST SOMETHING THAT PUPPIES TEND TO GET EASYLY WHILE THEIR YOUNG. GOOD LUCK WITH LITTLE CHARLIE.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2013)

poorboys said:
			
		

> THAT'S WHY I WORMED THEM BEFORE THEY LEFT, I SEEN IT ON THE SMALL PUP SO EVERY-ONE GOT A DOSE, I HAVE 3 LEFT AND THEY GOT ANOTHER ROUND OF WORMER, I'M LIKE ROLL, I WILL USE MY DEWORMERS FOR GOATS ON MY DOGS, BUT ONLY IVERMIC, BUT THEY HAVE BEEN ACCUSTOM TO IT, I DO NOT USE IT ON MY PUPS, THAT IS NORMAL FOR ANY PUPS, YOU USUALLY NEED TO WORM ANY DOG WHEN YOU GET ONE SO YOUR CHILDREN OR ANY OTHER ANIMALS DO NOT GET IT, ESPICALLY IN PUPPY'S, BY SEEING THAT THEY ARE DEAD WORMS SO THAT IS GOOD, HE WILL BE GAINING QUITE A BIT NOW. I HAVE SEEN ONE OF MY 6MONTH OLD PUPS YESTURDAY AND HE IS UP TO 100 LBS STILL A PUPPY. SORRY THEY STILL HAD WORMS WHEN HE WENT HOME, IT'S JUST SOMETHING THAT PUPPIES TEND TO GET EASYLY WHILE THEIR YOUNG. GOOD LUCK WITH LITTLE CHARLIE.


X2 and for those of you that may not know...all puppies will have worms, that is why even though the breeder does the first sometimes 2nd de-worming you must continue, due to the particular life cycle of the worms. Hope this helps somebody.

It is also important to de-worm an older pup that is being brought onto the property. Having a fecal done is usually best.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 7, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> poorboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you all again for helping me to learn.  Absolutely on the all pups having worms.  I have learned from my vet and from tons of time reading up on puppy care that parasites do cross the placenta in dog and pups are almost always born with some degree of parasitism immediately, and they also pick it up while nursing as well.  We are putting him on the weekly deworming with the medications I mentioned before (I called the vet and they agree that that will do well for him) and am just monitoring his weight gain.  

Poorboys, no apology needed here   I know I am a bit panicked sounding but it is just my being a rookie still when it comes to dogs, despite having owned a terrier who lived to be 18 and our eight year old mix breed that I pretty much just let the vet treat as a puppy without much inquiry into what I could be doing to ensure her health.  Now with Charlie, I guess being older/wiser means I worry way too much 

I am noticing he is gaining some height too!  We moved the feeding bowls down when we brought him after realizing I'd installed them too high, and now I think I might need to adjust them up soon.  

I know that GPs can be someone aloof when it comes to wanting to learn commands but he is making me proud.  Last night, though this is a fairly useless command to know, he figured out SHAKE in just a few minutes.  We are working hard on COME and STAY in our daily half hour sessions.  Soon, we will be letting him have more time with the goats directly now that they are over the shock of a "vicious, white, beast" in their barn.


----------

